# My take on the dreaded 'Surf Landings'



## Flump

Great post Gatesy, I'm sure this will help alot of people who get the urge to go off a beach to give it a try.


----------



## crazyratwoman

Thanks heaps for that!!! i'm going to attempt some soon now that the weather is warmer hehe some good points there!


----------



## GoneFishn

I started out kayak surfing on a smaller kayak so i have a little bit of know how. As Gatesy said the un-broken wave is all good you can fully control a yak in it (8ft dumpers now that's a different story) but when you get into white water your all over the place. If you have a rudder this should make things easy but the main thing to remember is to use your paddle lean back as far as you can and use the paddle as a rudder this also keeps the nose from submarining. If this fails and you lose control and you start to turn sideways lean against the wave and hold one end of your paddle and reach out into the wave with the other end with the blade flat to the water this will stop you from rolling, and you might get a chance to straighten up or you can just ride it back in like this.

http://www.sit-on-topkayaking.com/Artic ... rfBCU.html
This link might help a bit more, its more for surf ski's and SIK. But a few things help me.


----------



## DGax65

Thanks Gatsey. That's good info there. So you drag your legs to slow yourself off the face of the wave. That's a pretty good tip. I should try that someday. I just like the thrill of trying to surf my big ol' X-Factor barge down the face of the wave. :lol: 
I noticed that you posted that a few minutes after I posted my methodology for surf landings. Coincidence? I think not. You're just trying to undo the damage that I may have wrought by posting my method. That's OK; I'm not upset. Somebody has to provide the USEFUL information.


----------



## justcrusin

Although i don't go offshore much, I got out in the surf with a bare boat last year and practiced coming in and out for a few hours in half metre surf.
I have grown up on the beach an though i could do it, first six goes i got rolled. The very first i got smashed big time. (I'm sure JT has a photo he seems to pop up in these places). But everything gatesy said is the go and i reckon practice without your gear on board.

I intend on doing this in a few weeks with the outback. Anyone want to take photos 8)

If you are going to practice pick a quite beach swell wise you don't want it pick up to 1m before you have a had more than a few goes. Also paddling throught the breakers on the way out was pretty easy but it did put a lot of water in the yak, inside the hull and out so if practicing remember to empty the yak every few goes.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Biggera Yakker

Hey Douglas, was that photo a set up?
That's a ripple not a swell!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DGax65

I didn't take that picture, but I have been assured that it was not a set-up. 
La Jolla Shores is not only the home to the best kayak fishing in Southern California, it is also a tourist hotspot. The beach along the Shores is only a mile or so long. A marine reserve, kelp beds, sea caves and an underwater canyon are all easily accessible from the Shores. The kayak fishermen share the Shores with fishos in tinnies and RHIBs, surfers, divers, spear fishermen and lots of tourists in rental yaks. There are three yak rental outfits within a couple of blocks of the launch. As you can imagine, it gets awfully crowded at the launch (the legal launch area for tinnies and yaks is just over 100m wide). The rental outfits work year 'round, but the summer is, obviously, the busiest time. If you get out early in the morning you don't have to worry about the rental yaks, but landing later in the day is always a challenge. The surf line is often crowded with rental yaks. The rental outfits have guides who take out groups of 10-20. As these thundering herds make their way out past the surf it is absolute chaos. Most of the touristas get rejected by the ocean on the first couple of attempts. The surf is littered with yaks, paddles and wet, sputtering yak tyros. Landing is like running a living slalom course, where the obstacles maneuver radically about in the surf without regard for anything around them. :lol: The launch is always a cornucopia of fantastic photo opportunities. I have been known to go down to the launch when there is a big swell just to take pictures of the carnage. That doesn't make me a bad person, does it? :roll: Pearling yaks and catapulting touristas - that's just part of the joy that is La Jolla Shores. 
I love that place


----------



## Davey G

very funny stuff gatesy...

I'm keen to do some 'surf practice' one weekend (when the water warms up a bit)..

perhaps we can arrange a day and get a group of Sydney AKFF'ers together. Cameras and video cameras are a prerequiste...


----------



## justcrusin

I know its a bit of a drive for some, but i would have to reccomend Ocean beach at Umina for this at the northern end the surf is just about always 1/2 a metre and don't think i have ever seen it shore dump. Its protected by box head to the north and barrenjoey hd to the south.
Excellent practice site

cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn

Davey G said:


> very funny stuff gatesy...
> 
> I'm keen to do some 'surf practice' one weekend (when the water warms up a bit)..
> 
> perhaps we can arrange a day and get a group of Sydney AKFF'ers together. Cameras and video cameras are a prerequiste...


We can all give it a go on the Budgiwoi trip. Should be interesting.


----------



## Peril

Davey G said:


> very funny stuff gatesy...
> 
> I'm keen to do some 'surf practice' one weekend (when the water warms up a bit)..
> 
> perhaps we can arrange a day and get a group of Sydney AKFF'ers together. Cameras and video cameras are a prerequiste...


I reckon I can guarantee a kodak moment. I'll be in


----------



## HiRAEdd

Nice post Gatesy 

Having done a few surf launch and retrieves and only eaten sand once, I'd just like to add/confirm the following two points.

When launching, the same as when returning, get wet. Launch from as deep as you can safely get on the yak. Those little broken waves traveling in knee deep water easily cause a yak to go sideways and turn = eat sand.

Secondly, storing everything in the hull, especially on the return (a luxury I have with my X-Factor I guess) makes for a much more enjoyable return to shore. The "I don't care now if I get swamped" attitude provides for less stress and lets you have a bit of fun without the fear of busting gear up.


----------



## Craig

I'd also recommend those venturing into the surf do some research on correct bracing techniques (Ie.high brace & low brace) to avoid risk of dislocating shoulders.

This is a good starting point:
http://www.paddling.net/guidelines/showArticle.html?51

Yours in paddling

Craig McSween
Adventure Outlet
Shop 3, 74 Marine Parade, Southport.
Retailer of Viking, Ocean Kayak, RTM, Hobie, Perception & Cutting Edge Kayaks
Ph: (07) 5571 2929
Mob: 0407 741748
[email protected]


----------



## Phoenix

Good post craig - nice info.


----------



## Guest

Terrific post Gatesy. I got a few handy tips from that. I think one tip you provided is one that we should all pay attention to. Talking to Billybob, I reckon he figured this one a while ago (I'm an impatient bugger, so I needed it spelled out). That is, if the re-entry looks dodgy, sit back, chill out, dissasemble the gear and then go for it. It only takes a few minutes and you usually have to do it when you land anyway, so why not do it then?

Yep, I've learned the hard way once or twice, but I reckon what you've said there is spot on. Surf newbs would do well to pay attention to this, like I have done.


----------



## varp

Good tip there Gatesy with the legs over the side thang. Couldn't do it on mine cos of the low cockpit though. The Handbrake and I have been trying to suss out the best re-entry techniques lately with her on the Adventure and me in the Dorado. Can't say there's a lot of difference between the two. We both get creamed and mashed. :lol:

Did see a long thread over on KFS a while ago. A guy in NZ has made a drogue for surf landings. As I remember it's quite long and consists of a series of very small drogues on the one line. The principle got a caning from a few guys in Hawaii, but overall I thought the response was positive and it might be worth a burl.

Loved your post Doug about La Jolla. Nothing like a bit of the old schadenfreude to brighten up a day!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DrJed

Nice post bud, a lot of really good info for newbies (me). I may have to print this one out and read it over a few times befor I tackle the waves. Will let you know how I go, might even have a few photos of my near death experiences

Steve


----------



## L3GACY

Nice work there Gatesy. I went out for a morning fish today only to find that it was too rough to be fun (for me, it was only my second time on the big blue) and too murky to fish. I figured with the waves breaking at about 3 feet it would be a good time to find the spot where they were breaking biggest and get into it (how bl**dy stupid am i :shock. Did i remember to stow my gear? Nope! Do i have the nice short inadequate hobie rod holders? Yep! Do you think i remembered your advice? Nope! I sat out behind the breakers for about 10 minutes just getting a feel for things and seeing how this whole idea of sets of waves works until i decided that next time i got a nice gap i would go for it. I waited to be passed by the last wave and paddled as hard and my arms would let me, this seemed to work for a little while but i quickly found i had a wave right up my rear end. I disregarded the put your legs in the water idea and tried to ride it out using my paddle for steering. I cant believe i did but i actually held it, all the way to the shore, without losing any gear, first time. Man was i lucky. I even had spectators so i was doubly lucky i didnt make a fool of myself lol. My piece of advice to add to this thread is if you're just starting out DON'T DO IT, i was way too cocky today and am lucky i didnt lose hundreds of dollars of gear . I'm going back out this afternoon or tomorrow to keep practicing but this time without gear and after i've memorised Gatesy's way lol.


----------



## water_baby

nice work l3gacy! i did the same thing as sooon as i got mine. Phil (The Mariner) dropped it off to me about lunchtime, we had a bit of a chat, and i was at Port Noarlunga by 2pm. got out fine, dumped on the way back in. did this 4 or 5 times before i got the hang of it, no gear on board though!

in my experience, getting out is easy, coming back is the hard part. ill be practicing A LOT this summer. might have to get together with the other SA boys to have a laugh, i mean check out other techniques..


----------



## L3GACY

I was thinking the same thing, porties would be the best spot to do it i reckon, brighton near the jetty is where i tried but thats the whole issue "near the jetty", bit hairy lol.


----------



## koich

My take on surf landings..

Stick to fresh water.


----------



## bombora

My two cents to add: check the swell direction as well. Easily found on surfing websitre forecasts. As an example my local beach, DY, has kiddies corner in the southern end (just about every beach has a kiddies corner!) and in the very south swell of the past few days it would make the simplest launch and return you could ask for. But in a swell with east or north in it kiddies can become a real chunky little shorebreak with rip _ perfect for upsetting yaks!


----------



## Norm

My habit is to store the gear safely and get in as safely as possible (this usually means following a wave in). If the waves are suitable, I will usually unload my gear onto the beach and head back out with an empty kayak and practice, practice, practice and oh how much fun it is. I do however lift my rudder up out of the way to prevent it be damaged. I think it is important not to be afraid of broaching but accept it as often being part of the ride while bracing into the wave. 
Did I mention PRACTICE
Enjoy


----------



## Geoff

Thanks. All very helpfull and usefull info. Wish I had of read this before venturing into the surf this morning.


----------



## timax

A couple more things.....
A few years ago I did some intensive training to gain a grade 3 sea kayaking rating. Part of this was landing in surf forwards ,backwards , side ways and also exiting the beach backwards etc.
I often go out from North Bondi in a Mirage 580 not a SOT and being out for a couple of hours the conditions have usually changed when I get back. Looking at the back of the waves what you see is about 1 third of the wave height. I look for a rip as the wave will be less hollow and if it is bigger and dumping I would think about going in backwards so I can see whats coming and paddle back out through a breaking wave if i feel its going to land on top of me. 
I also have a rescue handle made out of a trapese hande from whitworths so that I can hang on to the stern or bow in the surf and not get my arm swisted off.
This would be a good idea on a SOT as swimming the boat in is another good alternative. The boat will be taken in by the waves and you just hang on. This is the way the army do it. They have 1 person in the front and a guy in the water to act as a sea anchor keeping the bow straight.
You need to practice this in a fun way before you have to do it for real.
The 2 best places in Sydney are the bar out in front of Bonny vale in Port Hacking on a low tide and Box head. If you have never paddled in surf the little waves at Bonny vale are a must.
9am Saturday 3rd November is a low tide. I will be at the Bar in Port Hacking with my son and a mate for some surf practice from about 8am If you want to come along it should depending on swell be perfect. Usually the waves there are about 1 to 2 feet only. Its a very safe spot away from swimmers. Parking at the Offshore rescue boat shed in Lugano av Gunnamatta Bay

Tim


----------



## Davey G

timax said:


> A couple more things.....
> A few years ago I did some intensive training to gain a grade 3 sea kayaking rating. Part of this was landing in surf forwards ,backwards , side ways and also exiting the beach backwards etc.
> I often go out from North Bondi in a Mirage 580 not a SOT and being out for a couple of hours the conditions have usually changed when I get back. Looking at the back of the waves what you see is about 1 third of the wave height. I look for a rip as the wave will be less hollow and if it is bigger and dumping I would think about going in backwards so I can see whats coming and paddle back out through a breaking wave if i feel its going to land on top of me.
> I also have a rescue handle made out of a trapese hande from whitworths so that I can hang on to the stern or bow in the surf and not get my arm swisted off.
> This would be a good idea on a SOT as swimming the boat in is another good alternative. The boat will be taken in by the waves and you just hang on. This is the way the army do it. They have 1 person in the front and a guy in the water to act as a sea anchor keeping the bow straight.
> You need to practice this in a fun way before you have to do it for real.
> The 2 best places in Sydney are the bar out in front of Bonny vale in Port Hacking on a low tide and Box head. If you have never paddled in surf the little waves at Bonny vale are a must.
> 9am Saturday 3rd November is a low tide. I will be at the Bar in Port Hacking with my son and a mate for some surf practice from about 8am If you want to come along it should depending on swell be perfect. Usually the waves there are about 1 to 2 feet only. Its a very safe spot away from swimmers. Parking at the Offshore rescue boat shed in Lugano av Gunnamatta Bay
> 
> Tim


G'day Tim. Nice to meet you briefly at Gordons Bay on Saturday. As mentioned, I'm from the 'Shire' and paddle regularly in the port. Happy to meet up and have a bash on the bay surf at Bonnie Vale on Saturday. Might even arrange a fish first (from 6am-9am) and then a 'surf' afterwards. Best launching spot is either Lugano Avenue or Wallys Wharf Dolans Bay (end of Port HAcking Road). If you don't mind, I'll copy this thread over to the 'Trips' section so that it doesnt get lost in here..


----------



## timax

Here are some pics of the handle I was talking about in the above thread. As you can see it totally clears the hull and the kayak can roll over without breaking fingers. I have 1 front and back.


----------



## Guest

Did my first Surf Launch and Landing Saturday morning. I was shitting myself before we left. Got the green light and we paddled like all hell. Got through and out past the breakers. Thought to myself, that wasn't all that bad.

The Prowler seemed to handle it well. Decent swell was up but the surf wasn't too bad. Took my sea sick tablet, which I should have taken an hour before. Started to feel crook and knew if I stayed out too long I would spew. If I kept my head up and paddled I was a bit more OK but as soon as I put my head down I would feel sick. After trolloing only 45 minutes I decided I would head back on my own so I paddled over to my paddling Partner and he said he would head back also.
We sat out the back of the breakers and watched for awhile. Once again, I'm shitting myself, even more this time. The surfers were even out and about! :shock: 
The waves seemed to be all over the place. In the end we decided to just go for it. Turned out we picked a reasonable good moment (or did we?) Paddled like all hell, A wave came up behind me and gave me a nice push and ride to the beach. I was whooping with Joy as It was fun riding the wave. I'm thinking, I'm gonna make it, I'm gonna make it,this is fun yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............................................WIPEOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dragged the Yak back to the beach and had a spew. Don't know if that was from my previous seasickness or weather I swallowed some sea water. Maybe a bit of both.
I won't be deterred, I'll be back...........and shitting myself all over again.


----------



## water_baby

aahhhh the old "ill make it, ill make it, im falling, splutter/cough" routine. i know it well! i need more practice before surfing waves in, i guess thats what summer is for!

good on ya for havin a crack.


----------



## timax

What happened .....did you just start to go sideways a bit and then the kayak flipped over sideways??

If so yo need to feel which way it may go and then lean into the wave heavily and even drop a leg in on the wave side and you can just ride it in like that.
Have a look at this pic I know its only a little wave but they can still flip you. I'm not just dragging my paddle , I'm leaning on it. I have done this on waves big enough to break over top of my head and still stayed up using this technique .
Well done for giving it a go.


----------



## Guest

Yes, it started to kick ever so slightly to the left and over it went. Wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.

I'll definately be back for another go.


----------



## DGax65

San Diego kayak fishing guide Jim Sammons just posted a very informative surf landing video on his website-La Jolla Kayak Fishing.
The video can be accessed from the video forum: http://forum.kayak4fish.com/viewtopic.php?t=9644
Check out the other videos in the forum as well. http://forum.kayak4fish.com/viewforum.php?f=26

Here is the link to the video hosting site; just in case you can't view the embedded video: http://revver.com/watch/489057/flv/surf-landing-a-fishing-kayak/


----------



## Guest

> Have a look at this pic I know its only a little wave but they can still flip you.


Is that even a wave at all?


----------



## timax

s that even a wave at all?

True. I had a great time that arvo catching wave after wave and that shot and this 1 are the only decent pics. :? 
I need to find a better photographer.


----------



## Guest

Hey Dougy, great Vids. That has helped me a lot to get my head around surf landings.


----------



## yaksta

Tried a surf landing on Saturday. Got tangled in the white water and rolled. Came back up not a drama!! Until I realised my $200 plus prescription polarised sunnies were no longer on my head  
See if Santa can replace them?

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Guest

Dohh. Didn't you have a strap for them?


----------



## yaksta

Yeah I did. It was in the car  
I just took the yak out for a peddle with my daughter, she was on her surfboard & just planned to go for a quick trip whilst she played in the surf.
Won't leave the strap behind on the next pair.

Cheers
Wayne


----------

